# Mountain Catering



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2012)

Doing a catering gig up in the mountains for a vendor of mine. The weather is beautiful. Temps are in the 70s with a light breeze.














I am using his smoker to reheat the pork and beans. It is an interesting design and took some time to figure out how to run it.





















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like it will be a good time - interesting smoker - what is it ?


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2012)

A propane tank that was cut down and mounted vertically. The racks are like a lazy Susan where you can spin them. No baffles or water pan. It is all direct heat.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting - bet it would be fun to smoke with


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Interesting - bet it would be fun to smoke with



It needs to be a bit longer with more separation between the charcoal grate and first rack. But other than that, it is working well. I do wish I had brought a remote probe to see the difference in temp between the top and bottom racks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2012)

You need to develop  a temp app for your droid - plug a sensor into your earphone jack and you are good


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2012)

A couple more pics from this farm. The shed has been converted into a stage.







A bluegrass band will be here soon to start playing. I am looking forward to it. Here is the dining area.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> You need to develop  a temp app for your droid - plug a sensor into your earphone jack and you are good



That would be awesome.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a great time


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 10, 2012)

It was Brian. 

Here is a shot of the food.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickyb (Jun 10, 2012)

That looks awesome.  Looks like a whole lot of fun to be there hanging out for the day.  And I think that smoker is pretty sweet looking.  Definitely different.


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 10, 2012)

NickyB said:


> That looks awesome.  Looks like a whole lot of fun to be there hanging out for the day.  And I think that smoker is pretty sweet looking.  Definitely different.



It was a blast Nicky. I decided to cash in my chips at 8:30pm and head back home. The band was great. I love live bluegrass. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wjordan52 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like it was fun Joel. Thanks for the pics.


----------

